# 4559 port closed ?

## Joseph_sys

I just completed a fresh installation, installed hylafax (it is using port 4559) but I can not connect to the server on this machine from other local machines because the 4559 port is closed:

```
nmap -sS -O 10.0.0.161 -p4559

Starting Nmap 5.51 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2012-04-26 20:50 MDT

Nmap scan report for eden.inet (10.0.0.161)

Host is up (0.00020s latency).

PORT     STATE  SERVICE

4559/tcp closed hylafax
```

Why is the port closed? There is no firewall in between.

----------

## Joseph_sys

In the machine where hylafaxplus is running 4559 is only open for 127.0.0.1 but not for 10.0.0.161 (this is the eth0 IP on this machine).

```
nmap -sS -O 127.0.0.1 -p4559

Starting Nmap 5.51 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2012-04-26 21:46 MDT

Nmap scan report for localhost.localdomain (127.0.0.1)

Host is up (0.00013s latency).

PORT     STATE SERVICE

4559/tcp open  hylafax

nmap -sS -O 10.0.0.161 -p4559

Starting Nmap 5.51 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2012-04-26 21:46 MDT

Nmap scan report for eden.inet (10.0.0.161)

Host is up (0.00013s latency).

PORT     STATE  SERVICE

4559/tcp closed hylafax
```

Why?

----------

## baaann

I would guess you need to configure hosts.hfaxd?

see

http://hylafax.sourceforge.net/man/hosts.hfaxd.php

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *baaann wrote:*   

> I would guess you need to configure hosts.hfaxd?
> 
> see
> 
> http://hylafax.sourceforge.net/man/hosts.hfaxd.php

 

No, my hosts.hfaxd file is correct: 

```
     ^fd@:::ZGM....

     ^fax@:::CL6....

     localhost

     127.0.0.1

     10.10.0.*

     10.0.0.* 

     192.168.*
```

The problem is with new hylafaxplus installation, it starts the "hfaxd" but the listen ports is only localhost and it should be on all ports:

```
lsof | grep hfaxd (old hylafax, the line below is correct)

hfaxd      3969       uucp    4u     IPv4               5939       0t0        TCP *:hylafax (LISTEN)

on hylafax+ it is (incorrect):

hfaxd      4988       uucp    3u     IPv4     916017      0t0        TCP localhost.localdomain:hylafax (LISTEN)
```

and it should be: "*:hylafax"

But I can not find it where to change it.

file: /usr/lib/fax/hfaxd.conf

does not contain any parameters how to define port for hfaxd

In Gentoo files in /etc/init.d/... are starting scripts and in /etc/conf.d/... are configuration scripts.

I've compared them both old hylafax and new hylafaxplus the files in both directories for both versions (old and new) are identical.

So it must be something else that is not correctly configured on Gentoo.  

Lee Howard pointed me to:

http://hylafax.sourceforge.net/man/hfaxd.php

but it doesn't know where it is so it must be something specific to Gentoo :-/

----------

## Arkhelion

In /etc/conf.d/hylafaxplus, you have :

```
faxbind="127.0.0.1"
```

That must be the culprit.

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *Arkhelion wrote:*   

> In /etc/conf.d/hylafaxplus, you have :
> 
> ```
> faxbind="127.0.0.1"
> ```
> ...

 

Yes, changing it to "*" did the trick but an old script "hylafax" (that was removed from portage) had 

faxbind="127.0.0.1" as well and everything was working, port 4559 was open when you restart hylafax. 

So there must have been some changes somewhere else.

----------

